# My brave griffs :D



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

How brave are these 2, about to ponce on an evil dandelion in the garden, phew i'm glad i've got em to protect me


----------



## staffybreeder (May 11, 2008)

L.m.a.o :d


----------



## staffybreeder (May 11, 2008)

:dl.m.a.o :d


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

........ made me laugh,mine destroy all my plants and my staffie pinches my strawberries


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pic ive got sum dandelions in my garden wish my dogs would protect me from em LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

griffpan said:


> How brave are these 2, about to ponce on an evil dandelion in the garden, phew i'm glad i've got em to protect me


Lol!!  they are too brave!

Don't get me started on dandelions! Foxy is constantly eating them!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Thankd god you've got them Paula - no harm'll come to you with those little Bravehearts around


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

griffpan said:


> How brave are these 2, about to ponce on an evil dandelion in the garden, phew i'm glad i've got em to protect me


pmsl....well i for one think they should get a bravery award


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehehe very good


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

haha great pic


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ........ made me laugh,mine destroy all my plants and my staffie pinches my strawberries





paws said:


> lovly pic ive got sum dandelions in my garden wish my dogs would protect me from em LOL





Jo P said:


> Thankd god you've got them Paula - no harm'll come to you with those little Bravehearts around





JANICE199 said:


> pmsl....well i for one think they should get a bravery award


Thanks everyone  they shall be receiving a gravy bone for their bravery 
Yup they are strawberry pinchers as well, little horror bags


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol they are funny


----------

